# sudden leg muscle weakness, scared me



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had this a few times in the past few months, but I'd been near furniture to lean on. Today, I was leaving my chiropractor's and suddenly my legs ached and I couldn't keep standing and had to sit down. I realize the achy feeling is from fighting the sudden muscle collapse. I had been discussing some things with my doctor and he had mentioned a friend whose wife died recently of ALS, which reminded me that my grandmother died of ALS back in 1965 and I think falling was an early sign. So, now I'm worried that it could be ALS. I've also had some times when things just slipped out of my hands or fingers and I ignored it because it didn't hurt and I could make no sense of it. First I thought it was a pinched nerve, even though I had just seen the chiropractor, then I began to wonder if it was something else.
Any experiences, suggestions etc?
Thanks,
Liz feeling paranoid


----------



## deh333 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Liz,

Since this last episode happened after the chiro adjustment, did you ask to get a re-check?  While your episodes could have many causes, I would start with the chiro and see if the most recent adjustment was "off".  Also, the chiro may  be a good person to to talk to about this problem.

And, IMO, not too cool of the doc to tell you the ALS story :annoyed: .  Way to worry a patient!

-Liz

Oh Liz,  I just read your post a few down regarding your son's dad.  Oh my, you certainly have your plate full.  I will keep all of you in my thoughts.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I will call the chiropractor, not for a recheck, as I'm over an hour away, but to talk with him. I just think I'd been ignoring the other two times as I had something to lean against. Having to sit down in the dirt, because I couldn't stand at all was terribly frightening. What if I had been crossing a street when it happened? 
Ugh,
Thanks for your prayers and concern
Liz


----------



## e.bram (Oct 28, 2008)

Go to a REAL doctor,an MD. Why puit your life in the hands of a chiropractor(witch doctor or sharman).


----------



## Glynda (Oct 28, 2008)

*Contact...*

I agree that you should contact your primary care physician.  Tell him/her of your family history and recent symptoms.  You need to cover all your bases.

I disagree with a previous poster that a chiropractor is a "witch doctor" or "sharman."  While I once held that view myself, I finally resorted to seeing a chiropractor (mine uses the Activator Method) after having tried everything several Orthopedic doctors/surgeons and physical therapists suggested.  He helped me where they did not. I've recently combined seeing him with hiring a personal trainer and doing weight training at a gym three days a week.


----------



## Kay H (Oct 28, 2008)

e.bram said:


> Go to a doctor,an MD. Why puit your life in the hands of a chiropractor(witch doctor or sharman).




Chiropractors are closer to MD's than witch doctors.  Don't know enough about sharman's to comment.  Advice can be given without the comments.


----------



## e.bram (Oct 28, 2008)

KayH:
Next time you or your family has a medical emergency, go to a chiropractor instead of the ER staffed with MDs. See what happens.


----------



## Autoeng (Oct 28, 2008)

e.bram said:


> KayH:
> Next time you or your family has a medical emergency, go to a chiropractor instead of the ER staffed with MDs. See what happens.




"I suggest a realignment of that heart attack that you are having?"


----------



## CMF (Oct 28, 2008)

I have back issues as well and my right leg gives out sometimes.  My primary care physician sent me to a back specialist who sent me to get an MRI.  The MRI showed there are several things going on with my back, not just one.  

Anyways, get a full check-up.

Charles


----------



## Glynda (Oct 28, 2008)

e.bram said:


> KayH:
> Next time you or your family has a medical emergency, go to a chiropractor instead of the ER staffed with MDs. See what happens.




KEMcA:  I think people know when to see which.


----------



## riverside (Oct 28, 2008)

Liz, I can empathize with what you're going through.  I was having some muscle issues and went to an outpatient clinic as a starting point.  I figured they could at least refer me to a specialist.  He spent about 10 minutes looking at me and decided I might have ALS.  From there he sent me to a spine doctor and a neurologist.  I had many, many tests which confirmed nothing.  I ended up going to a physical therapist who put my neck in traction every day for 3 months.  It is much better now.  There is no definitive test for ALS.  Everything else has to be ruled out.  Do you have twitching?  That is one of the signs also.  There are several diseases that mimic ALS.  Don't panic but do go to the doctor.  You will feel better when you get to the bottom of it.  Be prepared that it may take a long time before they decide anything.  Good luck.  You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, I know I have back problems and have called and left a message for the neurosurgeon I have seen previously for back surgery to call me for an appt. No call yet. I have disc problems in my low back, and that's what I thought might be causing the sudden weakness, but usually pinched nerves or something like that causes pain. These wierd symptoms don't cause pain, so I was willing to disregard them, but I was thinking, what if this happened while crossing a road and I just had to sit down. Not too safe.
Liz


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 2, 2008)

Update, I called the ALS clinic and they said it could be MS or ALS or Lyme disease. I thought my neurosurgeon could check it out, but his scheduler said, nope, he can just focus on my back. I'm pretty sure I don't have Lyme disease unless it can be totally not there for 40 years (the last time I had a tick on me). I'm also wondering, and sort of hoping, that it could have something to do with getting slammed on the sand body surfing last Labor Day Weekend.
Liz


----------



## SDKath (Nov 2, 2008)

Weakness of the legs can have everything to do with your back so when you see your neurosurgeon, just let him know about the leg weakness too.  He will be able to address both.  Don't worry about what the secretary says.

Katherine


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 3, 2008)

*You do need to keep getting it checked out to see if someone can diagnosis why it is happening.*  But....I have dizzyness when I stand up abruptly; weakness in the legs from time to time; and loss of equibibrium when standing still and closing my eyes; all for about the last 20 - 25 years.  No one has been able to tell me why.  It all started when I was about 50; doctors were no help; so after about 10 years of no answers I just decided if they couldn't figure it out, I'd just live with it.  I got tired of spending my time with doctors who were no help.  I'll be 74 in April.  Still have these same issues and now get tired a little more quickly when cutting grass, triming trees, etc. but otherwise I seem to be in good health.  I haven't given up on doctors overall.  Had prostate cancer in 2000 which, with the help of doctors, is no longer with me.  *There just comes a time when you have to say the Hell with it and move on*.

George


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 3, 2008)

I plan to follow through to rule out serious neurological issues like ALS and MS. If those are ruled out and it's not a recent development from my disc problems in my lower back, I'll just hope it doesn't come back very often, or that if it does, I'm not crossing a busy street when I have to sit down. Or maybe I should carry a cane or something.
Liz


----------



## mamiecarter (Nov 3, 2008)

*Good Luck!*

This can be really scary. Hope you have reliable sources of emotional support. What you describe can be a lot of things or nothing much at all. Hang in there!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## myip (Nov 3, 2008)

e.bram said:


> Go to a REAL doctor,an MD. Why puit your life in the hands of a chiropractor(witch doctor or sharman).



Isn't chiroprator a MD?

Also, my father has weakness in his leg... he almost died from it.   He has a head injury with hemorrhage/internal bleeding (accident that happens 5 months before it shows sign of weakness in leg (lost of balance).  We didn't know that the fall from  5 months previously was the cause of the weakness in his leg.  We had MRI in hospital to discover the issue.


----------



## Kay H (Nov 4, 2008)

myip said:


> Isn't chiroprator a MD?
> 
> MD stands for Medical Doctor.
> 
> ...


----------

